# Details about Hapimag ?



## abdibile

As I am living in Germany and would like to go to some drive-to destinatuions I am thinking of buying a Hapimag share or plan but am currently totally confused.

Unfortunately I cna not find too much details about the system on the web.

Could anyone point me to a website or other resource where I could understand the following things:

1) Where to get resale shares or plans for really cheap? eBay does not allow to advertise shares and I can not find auctions for the points plans

2) I would like to understand the total costs of vacationing with Hapimag. Where can I find how many points are needed for each resort in each season and how much "local and cleaning fees" are added to that? Understanding the total costs seems to be confusing.

Or would trying to excahnge into Hapimag be a better option than owning?

3) Has anyone gotten a Hapimag residence after an request with DAE? They seem not to list too many in the past months.

4) Anything else I should know about Hapimag that is different from classical US timeshare?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

in europe, you might also check out Holiday Property Bond and Safe Haven. some of the details seemed kind of unique, but i havent done any research yet.


----------



## akp

*Please post if you find sources*

I trolled the internet last year for any information on Hapimag, and there wasn't much.  I didn't find anything about resale, nor could I find pricing without giving my contact information at the Hapimag site.  

I did find a couple of articles about timesharing that made reference to Hapimag and the quality and location of their residences.  

I would love to hear more if you find anything!  

As much as I'm enjoying my little drive-to timeshare and have enjoyed trading it for beach vacations, I'm most interested in a big-city timeshare plan like Hapimag.  I wish I could find a timeshare that would give me NYC - Chicago - Seattle - San Francisco - London - Paris - Rome - Istanbul...I'd buy in a minute!

Anita


----------



## Conan

akp said:


> ...Istanbul



How or why it appeared in RCI I don't know, but RCI Resort C151 is the Grand Hyatt Hotel, Istanbul, and we had a great week there in October 2010.

Put it on an ongoing search in RCI; you never know!


----------



## Carolinian

Because of Hapimag's own internal repurchase policy, which is rather generous, finding cheap Hapimag resales is unlikely.  There is a broker which specializes in Hapimag resales, but the prices will not be anything like what you would expect on, say, eBay for other timeshares.


----------



## LLW

akp said:


> As much as I'm enjoying my little drive-to timeshare and have enjoyed trading it for beach vacations, I'm most interested in a big-city timeshare plan like Hapimag.  I wish I could find a timeshare that would give me NYC - Chicago - *Seattle - San Francisco *- London - Paris - Rome - Istanbul...I'd buy in a minute!
> 
> Anita



Worldmark has Vancouver, Seattle, and San Francisco. It also has Anaheim, Banff, Yellowstone, and others. What's more, you can buy a small account, and rent in points from other owners at less than maintenance fees quite easily (at this time).


----------



## Carolinian

Here is one Hapimag resale broker:

http://www.a-aktien.de/2/sell-hapimag-shares/index.html


----------



## MULTIZ321

Carolinian said:


> Here is one Hapimag resale broker:
> 
> http://www.a-aktien.de/2/sell-hapimag-shares/index.html



Carolinian,

Thanks for the link.


Richard


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

Conan said:


> How or why it appeared in RCI I don't know, but RCI Resort C151 is the Grand Hyatt Hotel, Istanbul, and we had a great week there in October 2010.
> 
> Put it on an ongoing search in RCI; you never know!



insane. what kind of accommodations?

not there now, but >
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...sortKey=City_EN&resortCode=C151&showMap=false


----------



## abdibile

Thanks for all your input on Hapimag.

I talked to some people who advertised to sell points (for one year only) on eBay.

This is the baseline (All amounts in Euros):

Per share you get 60 points a year and pay €230 MF. Points are valid for 5 years.

As the points are officially a dividend for owning the Hapimag stocks, there seems to be income tax on the rental value of the property you stay in using your dividend. I did not get how much tax that is, but does not really sound tax efficient. 

A share officially sells around €6,000 and Hapimag buys them back (After being on a waitlist for a long time) for around €2,000.

To reserve a good high season 2 BR you need around 120 and 150 points, meaning €460 - €575 in MF plus you pay a fee for cleaning, electricity etc per week of €200-€300.

Ongoing costs €650 - €900 ($850 - $1200).

This is for nice resorts in good locations, but way below Marriott or Westin standards. The city residences seem to be in good locations, but not the standard of Manahttan Club, Allan House or alike.

Plus you do not seem to be able to buy a share significantly below €2,000.

Points sell on eBay for around €3.50 (just slightly below MF), but you are limited to buying 60 points per year per share you already own.

There have recently been intoduced membership levels for owners of multiple shares that can reserve in advance of eceryone else, so top inventory could be booked before most owners can make a reservtion (6 shares 4 weeks before everyone else and I believe 4 shares 2 weeks before everyone else).

I could not get a "points chart" or schedule of the cleaning fees, so it would be very intersting if one could get them to get into more details.

It would be much appreciated if everyone with knowledge on Hapimag could provide further details.


----------



## DeniseM

> The city residences seem to be in good locations, but not the standard of Manahttan Club, Allan House or alike.



I believe that Hapimag recently bought Allen House.


----------



## Conan

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> insane. what kind of accommodations?[/url]



A regular room at the hotel, as if we'd prepaid through a travel agency, including earning 164 Hyatt points for the week.  Breakfast not included, though.


----------



## Loes

The Hapimag points chart and schedule of cleaning fees is a book of 146 pages! Members get a copy two times a year. I could mail you some scanned pages as an example if you like. Please let me know which resort you are interested in. My book is dutch, but that won't be a big problem, since most information is in numbers.

Another Hapimag reseller is http://www.namenaktien.de/index.htm

If you don't buy from Hapimag, but from a reseller or a private person, Hapimag won't give you some advantages (you cannot become a bronze, silver or gold member) , like renting one of the extra resorts (Hapimag always has a limited number of extra rental possibilities at non Hapimag resorts) and saving extra points by spending at the resorts. But this is not a very important thing: you have to spend about $2000 for 5 points and the extra rentals are not really attractive prices.
The advantages for multiple share owners are also only for owners who purchased their shares through Hapimag (so at the official price).

I stayed at Allen House this year and I din't think the standard of this residence was much better than the  Hapimag city residences I visited. Only thing is Hapimag always offers minimal housekeeping during your stay.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2

Conan said:


> A regular room at the hotel, as if we'd prepaid through a travel agency, including earning 164 Hyatt points for the week.  Breakfast not included, though.



wild. thanks.


----------



## abdibile

I just found out (through an owner) that the book giving all the required points and fees is available online:

https://access.hapimag.com/DU/files/Aktuell/BuchungsinformationSept09.pdf

A list of current availability is also available:

https://access.hapimag.com/pdfs/lfw-1.pdf

That answers a lot of questions!


----------

